# Trying to paint a complex double page spread for a picture book



## Picture Book Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having real trouble trying to finish a painting for my picture book, which I will be sending out shortly to publishers.

The piece I'm working on is a double page spread of my main character running from left to right up and down a big green rolling hill. There is a thunderstorm above with rain coming at the character in a diagonal direction (as if she is fighting her way through the storm).

The problem I am having is trying to paint the whole thing at once.

How do you apply a wash to a semi circle shape?

How do you keep the paint from the sky and clouds above from mixing with the green of the hills.

There are other elements in the painting that seem impossible to put in the original painting (the character running up the hill, some small houses on the left side of the picture, a treehouse on the far right.)

Is masking fluid a solution to the problem?

Can you apply masking fluid accurately over 20 inches of the art or is there a more practical way of protecting large sections of the piece while you work away on others?

PBM


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds to me that you need to spend more time mastering your technique...before you consider publishing a book. There are many ways to accomplish what you are trying to do, frisket paper, masking fluid and patients. 

But time spent learning how to do this in your style will only come with many hours dedicated to your art...Why, is it that you need to publish a book now before you have dedicated the time to your art?


----------



## Picture Book Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I have mastered the style that I primarily use for my work, which has me doing little spot illustrations and no washes on the page.

Wash is where I need to focus my attention right now as I am inexperienced at it. There is only one page in the entire book that uses wash on this grand a scale. I do believe in mastering technique which is why I am reaching out for help.

If you have any advice how to apply the masking fluid over larger areas, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks! 

PBM


----------



## Picture Book Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

By the way George. I think your work is amazing.

Very inspiring.

PBM


----------

